# Love It or Hate It? Jessica Alba's '40s-Inspired Hair



## chocobon (May 21, 2007)

Jessica Alba wants people to take her more seriously, and maybe this mature hairdo she wore to the Chanel Cruise runway show will help. It's sleeker than what she usually does, but I love the '40s-inspired pulled-back style.


----------



## Emmers (May 21, 2007)

I think Jessica looks gorgeous whatever, and her hair does look sophisticated.. But I think she looked much more striking and cute with her old hair, though.


----------



## semantje (May 21, 2007)

love it


----------



## AngelaGM (May 21, 2007)

She looks beautiful=)


----------



## Akkemie (May 21, 2007)

What Angela said.


----------



## clwkerric (May 21, 2007)

She looks very beautiful!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 21, 2007)

Love it...I think she looks pretty in those pics.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 21, 2007)

I love it! I like that she did sort of a twist on the tucked-under look that J.Lo and Eva Mendez have been sporting....


----------



## susanks1 (May 21, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## MissOli (May 21, 2007)

love the hair


----------



## han (May 21, 2007)

me like it... i think she is beautiful


----------



## NatalieRose (May 21, 2007)

i like it except for the weird bangs


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2007)

I like it! She's a very beautiful lady in pretty much whatever hairstyle she wears.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 21, 2007)

It is pretty definitely... she'll look good no matter what. I do like her with the blonde pixie cut though!


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2007)

i like the hairstyle, but i'd lend her some bobby pins for her weird bangs.


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 21, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## ivette (May 21, 2007)

cute


----------



## luxotika (May 22, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 22, 2007)

i like it. i need to try and copy that one of these days.


----------



## katnahat (May 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 22, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## farris2 (May 22, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Ashley (May 22, 2007)

It looks cute on her.


----------



## Annia (May 22, 2007)

I kinda like the hair.. wish I could see the back of her hair though. Not sure about hte color.


----------



## pinksugar (May 22, 2007)

I love it. It's really pretty


----------



## michal_cohen (May 22, 2007)

she got a great face

so she can even go bold and still look gorgeous


----------



## makian12 (May 22, 2007)

nah...like her old hairstyle better


----------



## sweetsweettart (May 22, 2007)

she always looks pretty, i think she can pull of about any look


----------



## andom (May 23, 2007)

She looks very pretty and I like her.


----------



## PT-BC99 (May 23, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 23, 2007)

It aint bad.


----------



## KaseyB (May 23, 2007)

She looks beautiful no matter what but I'm not really feeling this do on her?


----------



## belleV81 (May 23, 2007)

very cute


----------



## bella1342 (May 23, 2007)

She always looks gorgeous!


----------



## glee5 (May 25, 2007)

she looks gorgeous


----------



## ashleyrae8782 (May 25, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Nicholyse (May 25, 2007)

I love it, but I think the color is a bit dark for her, as she looks a bit pale in this pic. If she had that caramel shade going on, it would be gorgeous. Those styles look classy on anyone, no matter who it is, though.


----------



## Sirithlonn (May 25, 2007)

Ew. no. whats up with the bangs...


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

I like the concept and the style hairstyle, but the choice of makeup and hair colour makes her look quite washed out and shiny. She looks pale, like she's got the wrong colour foundation on, and there's no colour in her cheeks. I'm not big on the monochromatic thing, it can make gorgeous women look bland very easily, when its not done right. I love Jessica, but I prefer her old hair, I think it flattered her skin more.


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 27, 2007)

love it


----------



## wafa (May 27, 2007)

Love it


----------



## KrazyPhish (May 27, 2007)

I'm just glad she's not blonde any more, your hair shouldn't be the same colour as your skin.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 27, 2007)

Love it on her!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 27, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## bCreative (May 27, 2007)

It's pretty


----------



## eelplee227 (May 29, 2007)

love it


----------



## Miss_Bishop (May 29, 2007)

LoVe It!


----------



## niksaki (May 29, 2007)

oh does anyone have a back veiw of this hairstyle? she looks gorgeous!


----------



## bliss182 (Jun 23, 2007)

i like it, she looks cute


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

I like it


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

love it!


----------



## katrosier (Jun 26, 2007)

it's not bad I think


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cute, I love it


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 26, 2007)

it's cute


----------



## justdragmedown (Jun 26, 2007)

its vute Im a little undecided though


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 26, 2007)

love it


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 26, 2007)

Man, Jessica Alba could wear a donkey on her head and I'd still think she was gorgeous.

but to answer this question, this hairstyle is beautiful.


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks nice except for the curl in the fringe.


----------



## Sakeenah (Jun 27, 2007)

Love It!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

love it.


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

So pretty.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mmm...Dont love it, but its cute.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jun 28, 2007)

love it, but i wouldn't wear it personally. i can't stand having bangs.


----------

